# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > [Release] wToolkit64 - GameHackingTools - 64 bit hack with Extended LUA API

## GHT

*wToolkit64 by GameHackingTools*








(Our DISCORD bot will DM you with instructions on how to gain access)

----------


## senseye

> There are some settings that cause problems with our products. 
> Click the "Fix" button below to modify these settings(ensure the game is closed beforehand).
> Rerun this troubleshooter to ensure it was enabled correctly


What now? find WoW exe in folder ?

----------


## GHT

> What now? find WoW exe in folder ?


Select the folder where your WoW-64.exe is and it will be fixed for you.

----------


## MrNoble

neat, i like the design.

----------


## DawnFoods

Whether the bot supports automatic login, or relog?

----------


## GHT

> Whether the bot supports automatic login, or relog?


It doesn't as this is a Hack for use with your gameplay and not automated bot gameplay

----------


## TheOzman

Been trying it out and have had really apt and friendly responses. Most things get fixed really fast.

----------


## darobbiebot

Can this be used to farm herb etc ?

----------


## yobleed

Great support for this Lua Unlocker. Probably one of the better unlockers out there!

----------


## ChrisIsMe

I had my own opinion about wToolkit, but after talking to the developers I've gained more respect for them. Wish them the best of luck.

----------


## syqer

Worked yesterday. Today, after attachment to WoW White Box and no unlocks!

----------


## HighlineTV

Works Anti AFK right now?

----------


## GHT

> Worked yesterday. Today, after attachment to WoW White Box and no unlocks!


Hi.

Please use our discord or community for support.

----------


## konatsu

LUA unlock good!

----------


## yuzhoufwater

Do you support version 24931

----------


## GHT

> Do you support version 24931


Yes we do  :Smile:

----------


## yuzhoufwater

failed to prepare process why

----------


## GHT

> failed to prepare process why


Create a thread on our forum or join us on discord for support.

----------


## yuzhoufwater

nice thank you

----------


## Lookin

I'll just leave this here for anyone who needs it for this program
aio-runtimes_v2.4.2.exe

----------


## Lookin

I just attempted to run this after i jumped through all the hoops to get the license key and then went through the process of actually getting it to run through all its " flashiness". Not only do you have to join the forums on the website, and deal with this " bot" in the discord channel but it requires alot of runtimes and seems to chew on alot of resources causing the game to slow down, this will get caught and rather quickly i imagine. Times is tuff with all the old stable bots down till patched if they get parched at all, but i'm persionally passing on this one. Just my two cents tho..hopefully i'm wromg.

----------


## GHT

> I just attempted to run this after i jumped through all the hoops to get the license key and then went through the process of actually getting it to run through all its " flashiness". Not only do you have to join the forums on the website, and deal with this " bot" in the discord channel but it requires alot of runtimes and seems to chew on alot of resources causing the game to slow down, this will get caught and rather quickly i imagine. Times is tuff with all the old stable bots down till patched if they get parched at all, but i'm persionally passing on this one. Just my two cents tho..hopefully i'm wromg.


2 years of private usage and not a problem. Also most bots need the same files that we do  :Smile:

----------


## Lookin

> 2 years of private usage and not a problem. Also most bots need the same files that we do


could you elaborate on " private usage "?

----------


## GHT

> could you elaborate on " private usage "?


Yes. The tool was in development for over 2 years, where our developers are close friends/family used it.

----------


## yuzhoufwater

requesting module 

can not work

----------

